# Book recommendations?



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I need a book that gives some practical advice if you're thinking of leaving your spouse.

I can't afford to meet with a lawyer. But I need some insight into how it all works. Any suggestions?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything you can easily throw at his head.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Surviving Separation and Divorce

By: Loriann Hoff Oberlin

Divorce and Separation, The Essential Guide

By: Linda Jones

I'm not married but when I read this, I thought of a friend of mine who went through a divorce, and I knew she had some books on it, so these were what she had. Hopefully it will help you.


----------

